# Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger



## Asbasnowe (4. Oktober 2010)

*Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Hallo,

was muss ich alles wissen, wenn ich anfangen möchte mit stickstoff bzw trockeneis? Was brauche ich alles? Gibt es auch vll. ein How-To?

Bitte klärt mich auf 

danke für eure beiträge!


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Hi!

Ein gutes HowTo findest du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/35981-howto-kuehlen-mit-trockeneis.html

Solltest du wirklich damit anfangen wollen und du einen LN2/DICE Container brauchst - schreib eine PN an mich


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Hier ist ein ganz gutes How-To 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/35981-howto-kuehlen-mit-trockeneis.html

Anfangen würde ich ersmtal mit Trockeneis.
Wenn du fragen hast einfach fragen.


Edit:
Uups,
da war jemand schneller.


----------



## Asbasnowe (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Ok, habe mir das how-to sorgfältig durchgelesen. Was kostet der ganze Spaß? wie lang halten dann die 20kg trockeneis die vor jeder session benötigt werden? Wie viel kostet das ganze benötigte material wie pot, benchtable...?

Bekommt man deutlich bessere OC werte?


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Preise für Trockeneis findest du hier: Trockeneis - CLEANGAS - CLEANAS - Willingen

Wenn du nur die CPU benchen willst würde ich 20-30kg für ein Wochenende einplanen.

Benchtable brauchst du nicht zwingend - offener Aufbau geht auch 

Ich habe meinen E8600 mal auf Kälteskalierung getestet. Spannung habe ich dabei auf 1,504V im BIOS eingestellt. Anschließend habe ich den maximal SuperPi1M stabilen Takt getestet:

Wasserkühlung (69°C): 4510.5 MHz
Trockenesi (-68°C): 5214.1 MHz

Also etwas mehr als 700 MHz Zuwachs durch die niedrigere Temperatur


----------



## Asbasnowe (4. Oktober 2010)

Hab halt etwas angst dass ich dabei meinen i7 Schrotte. Wenn ich nen neuen Cpu habe falls die sandy bridge was wird sehe ich da keine bendenken^^. Klar ist es auch mit risiken verbunde. Wie viele CPUs oda hardware hast du beim benchen schon verloren? Wie viel stunden halten so 20-30kg trockeneis?

Da gibts ja en haufen von verschiedenen größen. Welche eigenet sich da am besten?


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Ich benche schon einige Jahre und habe dabei noch nichts gekillt  Nur beim Löten habe ich eine 8800GT gehimmelt. 

Wenn du sorgfältig vorgehst und dich gut Vorbereitest (Isolieren!) kann eigentlich nichts passieren.

edit: Vermeide bitte Doppelpostings durch Editieren deiner Beiträge.

3mm Pellets sind sehr leicht zu handhaben, da du es einfach per Thermoskanne umfüllen kannst. Nachteil: Es hält nicht so lange wie z.B. Trockeneis-Platten. Diese musst du aber von Hand zerkleinern...

Ich nehme immer 30kg 3mm Pellets.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Mit 20KG Dice kommst du Ewigkeiten aus, ich glaub da vergeht dir eher die Lust als das das Kühlmittel auf ist.

Was du brauchst ist Hardware.
Das kann anfangen bei 150€ für Bord, CPU, Graka und Speicher und endet irgendwo weit jenseits eines vierstelligen Bereich.
Wenn du Subzero gehen willst wäre für den Anfang ein brauchbares S775 Board, ein E8500,irgendwas in Richtung 8800GT/GTS und 2GB guten DDR2 Speicher ratsam.
Je nach Marktlage und Glück bekommst du das für ungefähr 200€.
Es geht zwar auch billiger, aber mit dem Paket kannst du schon was anfangen
Dazu kommen dann noch das Geld für einen Pot.
Ich hab meinen selber gebaut, klappt sehr gut für Dice und hat mich ca. 30€ und einige Stunden Arbeit gekostet.
Der8auer ist hier unser Oberpotbauer, die Werke von ihm sind Qualitativ ganz oben einzuordnen.
Wie er schon selber geschrieben hat, bei Interesse PN.

Alles darüber hinaus wie ein separate NT nur zum Benchen , einen Benchtable kann man kaufen - muß man aber nicht.

Edit:
Ich persönlich würde subzero auf keinen Fall mit meinem 24/7 System benchen.
Das ist lästig weil man es immer auseinander pfriemeln mußt.
Ist auch nicht gerade prickelt wenn du wirklich was himmest oder die Iso jedes mal runter pulen musst.


----------



## Asbasnowe (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Da hab ich aba noch was vor. Habe mir überlegt gegen Neujahr ne 6990 bzw nen neuen Sandybridge i7 zu kaufen. Mal sehn wenn noch was übrigbleibt. Eigentlich kann cih dann auch meine alten i7 zum benchen mit dice verwenden.

Aber eig sollte man mit einem besseren radiator auch etwas noch rausholen können, wie zb der umstieg von einem 280er zu einem Mora 3 9x140er, oder? Klar die Temperaturunterschiede zu Dice sind natürlich extrem^^


----------



## Lower (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Hallo Asbasnowe,

falls du Fragen zum i7 860 hast, frag einfach. Habe ihn auch unter Dice gebencht 
Pot könnte ich dir leihen, habe noch einen Dice Pot von der8auer.

lg Lower


----------



## Asbasnowe (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

ah cool, un was für taktraten hast du erreicht bzw benchmark ergebnisse? Lässt er sich wesentlich besser uner dice overclocken wie unter wasser?


----------



## Lower (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Hallo,

der i7 860 hat Kälte gern 

unter Wasser habe ich 4.8GHz erreicht. Unter Dice 5.266 MHz wobei ich noch eine 5.3 GHz Validation hatte, diese aber beim uploaden ungültig war.

Er skaliert bei Dice bis ca. 1.55V. 

lg Lower


----------



## Asbasnowe (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

welcher CPU eigenet sich am besten für OC utner DICE?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Mit deinem i7 sollte schon ordentlich was zu reißen sein.

Allerdings ist es vielleicht keine schlechte Idee, erstmal das ganze an was altem (z.B. aus Ebay etc.) zu testen ^^

Was hast du denn da an Hardware?


----------



## der8auer (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Ich würde Wolfdale CPUs für den Anfang empfehlen. Skalieren gut auf Kälte und sind einfach zu takten.


----------



## Asbasnowe (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

ich würde meinen cpu un mainboard für dice verwenden und würde mir dann ein neues mainboard und cpu zulegen


----------



## der8auer (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Wenn du bei HWBot viele Punkte sammeln willst wären folgende CPUs gut für den Einstieg:
- E8400
- E8500
- Q6600

Optimale Boards wären z.B.:
- ASUS Rampage Extreme
- Biostar T-Power


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Ein E6300 wäre doch auch noch gut geeignet oder!?


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

nicht zu vergessen der unendlich taktbare ......E 4300


----------



## Asbasnowe (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

hey, genau ein q6600 habe ich auch im Sinn. Welche taktraten erreicht man mit dem so unter Dice? L
Als Mainboard hätte ich mir das Asus P5E Deluxe ausgesucht mit nem x48 chipsatz. der chipsatz spielt ja auch ne rolle bei oc, welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Asbasnowe (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

so der erste teil wäre getan:

neue CPU: Intel Core 2 quad q6600 Stepping G0, der müsste gut mit dice übertaktbar sein oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Aber nur mit dem richtigen Board.
Sonst ist dein Vorhaben auch schnell wieder beendet.
Ich hab zb. ein Biostar TP HP45 gehabt, das hat mit einem E8500 FSB610 geschafft.
Mit dem 6600G0 war irgendwo bei 480 sense.


----------



## Asbasnowe (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

wie siehts mit dem x48er aus? Ist der gut zum oc? Hab ein Asus P5e deluxe im auge. 
Was für erfahrung habt ihr so gemacht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Wenns um CPU-Takt geht ist die Größe des X48 afaik eher Balast im Vergleich zum P45.


----------



## Dr.House (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

P45 ist besser als X48 für den Q6600 

Habe auf nem Biostar T-Power 4,5 bis 4,6 Ghz unter Dice erreicht mit Q6600, unter LN2 sogar 4,9 Ghz 
Das Board ist günstig und zuverlässig.

Du musst auch etwas Glück haben und guten Q6600 erwischen ,sonst bringt dir das beste Board nix wenn bei FSB 475 das Ende bei der CPU ist.
Mit nem e8600 erreichte das Board locker FSB 625


----------



## Asbasnowe (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

klar, der q6600 ist nicht so gut zum übertakten wie ich gedacht habe. Naja hab mal das x48er mainboard bestellt, hat auch 2x16 lanes. 

Welche taktraten sind für einen q6600 G0 unter Dice realistisch`?


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Wenn du 4,5Ghz schaffst bist du gut, realistisch sind 4,2-4,4.


----------



## Asbasnowe (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

ich denk wenn ich ein bisschen erfahrung mit dem q6600 gesammelt habe werde ich auch einen Versuch mit meinem i7 wagen. Da sind aber schon 5ghz drin oder?

Wie viel Kg trockeneis sollte ich für den Anfang bestellen? Und welche größe wäre zu empfehlen?


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Für den Quad sollten 20 Kilo übers WE reichen.

Da die i7 richtig heizen und die Dice schneller verheizen wie du schauen kannst solltest du bei dem mit 30 Kilo rechnen


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Obwohl du bei only CPU mit einem Q6600 und 20KG Dice schon einen verdammt langen Atem brauchst.
Fürs erste mal sind denke ich 10KG auch ausreichend.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

^^Kommt drauf an ob er auch 3D dann mit dem erreichten takt benchen will und wieviel Karten er zur Verfügung hat 

Und da der Preis von Dice bei 20 oder 30 Kilo wenn man es bei trockeneis.de bestellt fast derselbe ist würde ich immer mehr nehmen wie ich brauche . 
Nichts nervt mehr wie noch nicht mit allem durch zu sein und nichts mehr zu haben.

Mein Gulfi verbrät 20 Kilo in einer Nacht


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Ich hab das ganze WE keine 15 verbraucht mit meinem E8500 und Q6600.
Und ich hatte nachher keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Asbasnowe (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

ob ich die grakas benche weiß ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich nehm ich 2x gtx 480 bzw meine 5870. der b8auer verkauft keine graka pots oder?

Klar wenn man hald noch grafikkarten mit dice kühlt braucht man auch wesentlich mehr Trockeneis.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Ln2 aus? Soll ja ordentlich mehr kühlen. Aber soll ja auch gefährlich sein. Mir wurde geraten mit dice anzufangen und nach einer zeit dann auf ln2 umzusteigen.
Wwas muss man mi ln2 beachten? Was für Gefahren gibt es? Wie teuer ist Ln2? Und wie sind die OC unterschiede zu Dice?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

LN2 ist halt deutlich kühler. (-196°C)
Du musst aber bei einigen CPUs auf den Coldbug achten und Du hast mehr Kondenswasser.

LN2 brauchst du halt auch den richtigen Behälter etc.

Ich denke es ist eine bessere Idee erst mal mit Dice anzufangen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Hallo, ich würde dir erst einmal raten, bevor du mit Dice etc. anfängst ein wenig erfahrung unter Luft/Wasser zu sammeln...
Was heißen soll meinetwegen mit deinem i7 860 einfach mal SuperPI; Pifast Wprime etc. benchen natürlich übertaktet mit einem getweakten OS etc.

Du wirst sehen das bringt dir eine Menge


----------



## theLamer (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Mach erstmal DICE, LN2 ist echt stressiger mit immer Nachkippen und Temperatur halten etc... Coldbugprobleme gibts bei DICE auch keine und wenn man Glcük hat nichtmal CBB.
der8auer macht allerdings auch Graka-Pots 

Habe einen Alu-Pot von ihm... sitzt gerade auf einer Vmodded 9600GT für die nächste Session (die sofort kommt, wenn mein Classified da ist und ich mein jetziges Board verkauft habe)
n/c on Küchenpapier... aber wenn man ne Karte mehrere Stunden bencht, ist das echt hilfreich 

(großer Stecker für Temperaturabnahme + jeweils angelötete Kabel für VGPU, Vmem und Masse. Potis für VGPU und Vmem sind ganz rechts auf der Karte)


----------



## Asbasnowe (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Aufjedenfall werde ich mit dice anfange. Ob ich mit Ln2 weitermache muss ich mir überlegen .
Aber auf jedenfall ne coole sache. 

Wie viel Kostet ein Dice pot für Grakas? Denk mal das bringt noch mal ein großes Stück mehr als mit wasser. Wie isoliert man am besten ein mainboard? Welches Materialien benutzt ihr? (Man kann sogar knete nehmen^^)


----------



## theLamer (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Knete und/oder Armaflex 
Küchenpapier zum Aufsaugen des Kondenswassers.

Ich schreib dir wegen dem Pot mal ne PN.


----------



## Asbasnowe (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

ja normale knete?


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Faber Castell Art Eraser


----------



## Asbasnowe (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

falls ich mich später entscheiden werde, meine grakas auch mit dice zu kühlen wär da noch was.
Gibt es bei grakas auch einen Coldbug?


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Bei GraKas gibt es auch einen CB.
Allerdings (fast) nur unter LN2


----------



## Asbasnowe (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

ok, wird dann wohl kein problem sein. Nur der dice verbrauch wird wahrscheinlich steigen


----------



## Asbasnowe (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

wie viel kostet ein gpu dice pot ungefähr? Gibts da für jede graka nen speziellen oder nen universal pot?


----------



## der8auer (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Ich baue auch universal GPU Pots:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...alerie-ln2-dice-container-26.html#post1827180
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...alerie-ln2-dice-container-38.html#post1943494


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

@Asbasnowe

Wenn du billig einen GPU-Pot suchst schreib mir mal ne pN 

MFG


----------



## Asbasnowe (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

muss mir noch vorher den cpu pot kaufen, wenn der 8auer einen fusion pot rev.2 für mich hat


----------



## Asbasnowe (2. November 2010)

So hab mir jetzt nen fusion pot besorgt, jetzt kanns losgehn xD

Noch ne andere Frage:

Kann das sein, dass die AMD Phenom II Serie (z.b 1090t) viel besser mit dice bzw ln2 übertaktbar sind als die Intel Cpus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

DICE wäre mir neu, aber afaik liegt der Coldbug beim Phenom tiefer, als bei Intels angeboten, was unter LN2 von Vorteil ist. (sie erreichen aber nicht höhere Taktfrequenzen und afaik auch keine höhere relative Übertaktung, weil das Potential insgesamt schlechter ist. Nur der Zugewinn beim Wechsel von Dice auf LN2 fällt größer aus)


----------



## der8auer (2. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*



Asbasnowe schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass die AMD Phenom II Serie (z.b 1090t) viel besser mit dice bzw ln2 übertaktbar sind als die Intel Cpus?


 
Mag sein, dass der Maximaltakt höher ausfällt unter LN2. Die Leistung bei den Benchmarks ist leider trotzdem geringer...


----------



## Asbasnowe (2. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

ja das stimmt auch wiederum. Bin grad auf der suche nach ner graka, die einigermaßen aktuell ist und gut zu meinen dice komponenten passt. Bin an am überlegen ob ich diese dann auch später mit dice kühlen werde.

Welche Grakas benutzt ihr unter dice bzw könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## MaKo (2. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

@





Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn du 4,5Ghz schaffst bist du gut, realistisch sind 4,2-4,4.



Hi Alle,

hatte vor kurzem ein Q6600 unter Dice.

Nachfolgend ein paar Scores zur Orientierung:

MaKo's 4775.31 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4775.3MHz

MaKo's 10sec 672ms SuperPi run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4725MHz

MaKo's 11min 15sec 714ms SuperPi 32m run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4667MHz

LG und Happy Benching....


----------



## True Monkey (2. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

^^das scheint aber eher die Ausnahme zu sein wie die Regel 

Den Q 6600 den ich am WE unter Dice hatte wollte nicht über die 4,2Ghz ....und wenn ich mich beim benchen auf den Kopf gestellt hätte .....mehr ging nicht 


Mal hat man Glück ...mal nicht


----------



## Asbasnowe (2. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

kommt auch auf das stepping an, ich denke diese Taktraten sind nur mit g0 stepping möglich


----------



## MaKo (3. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

@True


Welche Voltages hast Du denn draufgegeben?

--->VCore, CPUPPL, FSB Termination.

LG.

MaKo


----------



## Asbasnowe (3. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

mich würde mal interessieren wie die neuen sandy bridge cpus unter dice abscheiden. Unter lukü sind schon 5ghz drin (allerdings nur bei den k-versionen)


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*



MaKo schrieb:


> @True
> 
> 
> Welche Voltages hast Du denn draufgegeben?
> ...


 

Vcore waren es glaub ich um 1,6v ...fst 1.44 Cpuppl keine Ahnung mehr ich hatte an dem Tag über 10 Cpus auf dem Board.

Das Board hat auf keinen Fall limitiert da ich am selben Tag mit den Board Settings auch einen E 8400 mit FSB 620 gefahren habe 

@Topic @ Asbasnowe

Gib uns ein paar Tage dann können wir die Frage beantworten


----------



## MaKo (3. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

Hallo True,

ich hatte die folgenden Voltages drauf: 

VCore: ca. 1,68VCore
CPUPPL: ca. 1,9V
FSB Termination:ca. 1,9V

Ging ohne Probleme und läuft immer noch tadellos...

Manche geben noch mehr.... bis ca. 2,0V+..

*An Alle:*

*Gilt nur für den Q6600 unter extremer Kühlung und ausdrücklich auf eigene Gefahr!!!!..........
*
Andere CPU´s/Hardware gib beim diesen Einstellungen leicht den Geist auf....


----------



## Asbasnowe (3. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

JA aber das ist doch nur ein ausnahme fall bei dir. Ein normaler q6600 schafft dass niemals
Habe aber bei hwbot auch nen q6600 mit 4,7ghz gesehn


----------



## MaKo (4. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*



Asbasnowe schrieb:


> JA aber das ist doch nur ein ausnahme fall bei dir. Ein normaler q6600 schafft dass niemals
> Habe aber bei hwbot auch nen q6600 mit 4,7ghz gesehn



???....Lerne doch mal bitte im HwBoT die entsprechenden Informationen zu finden, bevor Du solche Kommentare abgibst....vielleicht findest Du dann ja noch welche (Q6600) die so gehen....

LG + Happy Benching


----------



## Asbasnowe (4. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

:p
ja es war ein q6600


----------



## Vaykir (6. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^das scheint aber eher die Ausnahme zu sein wie die Regel
> 
> Den Q 6600 den ich am WE unter Dice hatte wollte nicht über die 4,2Ghz ....und wenn ich mich beim benchen auf den Kopf gestellt hätte .....mehr ging nicht
> 
> ...



die 4,2ghz knacke ich schon fast unter wasser @ 55° und 1,8V VCore (ok es waren 4158mhz, weil der ram dicht macht. mehr als 462 mhz fsb wollte er net. brauche halt 1066er ram).

unter dice kannste dohc bestimmt auf 2V gehen, oder net?


----------



## Dr.House (7. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

nein, weil der ab etwas 1,8 Volt net mehr skaliert und sogar für Dice zu heiß wird. Erst unter LN2 würd ich mit mehr als 1,85 Volt versuchen 

1,85 Volt reichten bei mir damals für 4,8 Ghz aber unter LN2 ->Dr.House's 4804 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4804MHz

1,65 Volt unter Dice passen auch


----------



## Vaykir (7. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

ich hoffe du meinst 4,8 GHz und nicht 4,8 Volt^^

bin ja auch echt davor mal mit dice anzufangen. will endlich wissen, was ich mit der CPU reissen kann.


----------



## Dr.House (7. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

jepp, verschrieben natürlich 4,8 GHz.

Das beste ist unter Null. Die CPU läuft bei gleicher Spannung viel höher und stabiler 

Try it


----------



## Vaykir (7. November 2010)

*AW: Extremkühlung mit Dice/LN2 für Anfänger*

jau DASS es kommt steht ausser frage, nur wann. ich überlege schon, ob ich da zu der bench session am 11.12.-12.12. komme und mir den spaß mal angucke. mitfahrgelegenheit wär natürlich sahne...


----------

